# What weapon light are you using on your AR15?



## da.gee

Hello,

Don't know much about weapon lights and have had a few questions lately from people regarding what would make a good weapon light for their AR15. I know Surefire has some options and there is a semi-standard rail set up (picatinny) but beyond that not much knowledge. My usual answer to people when asked about lights is get a P60 host and a Malkoff drop-in but not sure if that applies here. What's your setup and what might you suggest as options? This is not for a LEO but for a couple gun enthusiasts I know.

Thanks for the enlightenment.


----------



## Greta

What do you want to use it for?


----------



## Patriot

Such a broad topic where do I start. :thinking:

I'm using a TRL-1 on a short AR just because the price was right. A rifle is a rifle so anything that would work on the AR-15 would work an just about any rifle with a picatinny rail. The only thing worth noting is that the 16" AR's sometimes have limited rail space depending on what else is attached up there. I've also got a X200 and a M900A on .308, Insight M3X on a different AR which prior to that had a M6X and a Scoutlight on a another .308. As long as you select a light that's reliable it really comes down to what type of beam, what type of activation switch and what length of light you prefer. I'm not personally a big P60 host fan since I generally prefer the lights that are either shorter of smaller in diameter but I can't discount the performance or flexibility of such a system.


----------



## Justin Case

It is impossible to provide an informed recommendation without a clear description of end user requirements, applications, and so forth. Merely stating that the AR-15 weaponlight is for "gun enthusiasts" does not provide useful information.

I can give you some sample requirements:

- Must be reliable.
- As simple of a user interface as possible for the feature set required.
- Single mode operation preferred (i.e., just maximum light). If multimode (e.g., Low, High, Strobe), maximum light must be available at the touch of a switch (i.e., instantly accessible).
- Must allow for one-handed weapon operation, i.e., the light must have a constant-on capability.
- Operating the light doesn't change the way I carry, hold, and mount the rifle.
- Absolute minimum light output of the original SureFire 6P, preferably a lot more. I have zero reservations in using 200+ lumens lamps for indoor or outdoor work.
- Beam pattern balances throw and flood. IMO, the SureFire SRTH and KT4 TurboHeads have an excellent beam pattern -- bright hot spot and huge spill.
- Minimum 30 minute run time. Ability to use 123A primaries or Li-ions (16340 or 17670; 18650 optional).

Envisioned application is urban personal defense -- indoor and outdoor. Being urban, engagement ranges are probably within 50 yds, and most likely closer.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

I would suggest the use of primaries only, as most rechargables have a protection circuit that can be damaged from recoil.

There are a lot of options, but as Justin Case has said more info would help.

I personally have a lot of different weaponlights...Scoutlights, M111, M952, M962, M972, M982, X200, Streamlight TLR-2.

How much do you want to spend?


----------



## Justin Case

DaFABRICATA said:


> I would suggest the use of primaries only, as most rechargables have a protection circuit that can be damaged from recoil.


And this is why user requirements are needed. If rechargeables are spec'ed out, then a VFG light like the M900A might be strongly dictated. Or perhaps a light with the capability of running with a single non-protected Li-ion, such as a Malkoff M30 drop-in used in a weaponlight that uses standard P60-compatible lamps.


----------



## AKDoug

I'm to cheap to buy a weapon light. I use an SF 6P with a forward clickie, an led drop-in and a one inch scope ring. Works great!


----------



## da.gee

First, I apologize for not Searching and for semi-vague question. A question came up today with an in-law and I should have thought it through before causually posting. Shame on me.

Purpose of light would be for 1) home defense 2) possible recreational shooting 3) showing off your AR15. Not SWAT team. Not hunting AFAIK (is that legal?). Primaries would be best for these folks so no hassles of non-standard, rechargeable batts. 

May or may not be willing to shell out big bucks for a "premium" solution. I don't think $500 is out of the question but bang for the buck is definitely in the equation. What do you need to spend to get reliable, effective performance given sporadic usage? 

I'm sure there are a range of solutions but my own knowledge is limited. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Justin Case

Do they have any training in coordinating long gun handling with flashlight usage? Do they understand that pointing a weaponlight at something also points the gun at that same thing? This could be a problem in terms of Jeff Cooper's Rule 2 (Never let the muzzle cover anything you are not willing to destroy).So you had better know what you are doing if you are going to use a weaponlight to ID a target as shoot or don't-shoot.

I'm not quite clear on the recreational applications of a weaponlight.


----------



## da.gee

If you don't use an AR15 in your job, I'd consider it recreational. 

In terms of self defense, I would think you would ID your target weaponlight or no weaponlight before you pull the trigger.

Regardless, I was most interested in finding out what kind of setups people had to get an idea of the options available, price ranges, standards (if any), manufacturers, plusses/minuses, etc. Not interested in starting a training debate.


----------



## Sgt. LED

A very very early M951C I got off of Ebay that was listed by misspelling Surefire and advertizing it as being as bright as a Maglite but that the batteries were now dead!
The entire light was in absolute pristine condition. Had to of been kept in a safe.

I virtually stole it for $84 shipped and it had a SW02 on it that I sold here for $70. 

Now it wears a Z48 that I had put back and an M60 lives inside running on primary cells. It's solid, reliable, and good looking. I just had to open up the area where the M60 sits a little bit with a Dremel. Still looks stock from the outside.


----------



## Justin Case

I'd start with a standard SureFire 6P, change the stock tailcap to a Z49 clicky for easy constant-on capability, and replace the P60 with a Malkoff M60.

I'd mount the light as far forward as possible, within the constraints of ease of use. There are many ways to mount the 1" diameter body of a 6P to an AR-15. I personally would get a SureFire M14 (under)barrel mount and a 1" Weaver ring to hold the light.

You can also find mounts that attach to the front sight tower or short rails that attach to the handguards. Then you just clamp on a Weaver ring.


----------



## etc

Justin Case said:


> I'd start with a standard SureFire 6P, change the stock tailcap to a Z49 clicky for easy constant-on capability, and replace the P60 with a Malkoff M60.
> 
> I'd mount the light as far forward as possible, within the constraints of ease of use. There are many ways to mount the 1" diameter body of a 6P to an AR-15. I personally would get a SureFire M14 (under)barrel mount and a 1" Weaver ring to hold the light.
> .



Would that work with LaRue free floating handguard?


----------



## carbine15

I think mounting to a free floated barrel defeats (at least a little) the purpose of a free floated barrel. Figure out a way to mount the light to your free floating hand guard and your accuracy won't suffer. You can get a rock solid setup for your AR15 for as little as $30 and as much as $3000. I like a simple 6PLED with a clicky switch, hard mounted to a barrel and off to the side for supporting-hand-side thumb activation.


----------



## da.gee

I personally like the simple 6P solution as it would allow for a Malkoff drop-in and also can be used off the gun. It does seem a bit heavy though. Something you would certainly want to practice with before it becomes necessary. With the M14 undermount that is a fairly reasonable solution. Checking some prices on Surefire offerings and they are substantial. Some brands I've not heard of are under $200 (ATN?). I'd feel bad leaving a $500 light unused most of the time.

Thanks for your suggestions so far.


----------



## carbine15

This 
plus this blue loctite
plus any 6P light 
plus primary cr123s


----------



## angelofwar

If I had had the duckets, I'd get one of SF's newer LED weaponlights. As far as cool factor (i.e. "showing off my AR15), I'd go for the M9XX series. But, in al reality, a scoutlight or a 6P with a tape switch would work just as good. My first weaponlight was a G2 with a streamlight mount for the 870, and a GG&G 1" weaponlight mount. Tehn i got my 918FA followed by a scout light. But, then again, i my weapon was forrecreational use, i wouldn't put a $200-$500 light on it either.


----------



## da.gee

Thanks much for the advice. The DealExtreme solution is killer. I would really have to love my AR15 to put a $500+ light on it but I'm sure some do. I reward y'all with a couple images. These are from my Dad's gun collection.

First a classic AR15,








How about an old school AR180?






Dad has been collecting for many many years and has some great guns. He tells me ammo prices are outrageous these days and also is much harder to get. I know he's got a ton stashed somewhere. :naughty:

I'm heading to his house in case of social upheaval. He's well armed!


----------



## Sgt. LED

I have the shortened version of the stock in the first pic on my M4. I really like it.

The treadmill looks a little familiar too...................


----------



## da.gee

I should get my butt on that treadmill instead of munching my chocolate Easter bunny.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Yeah well........................ I hate those things too!

:thumbsup: Not talking about the bunny


----------



## Sean

The Surefire M500A looks cool.


----------



## StagLefty

I'm using an old Streamlight M6 light/laser combo with pressure switch mounted on the side of a wannabe gripod foregrip.Works well for me and was cost effective.If your not using this for job related carry there's no reason to go top of the line gear,with that said just make sure what you buy is reliable.


----------



## Patriot

Well, it sounds like you're talking about spending well under $500 so perhaps $200 or less? 

It also sounds like a free floating hand guard isn't needed so you could either go with a barrel mount or a non-free floating hard guard and a rail light like the TRL-1. 

Since your applications aren't demanding and it's not a "target rifle" you have many options.


----------



## B'hamFAL

My patrol rifle has a Wolf Eyes m90-p7 running on 2 18650's with a pressure switch. It rides in some 1" weaver 4x4 scope rings on a UTG rail. It has held up well, has good runtime, and is bright enough to illuminate an area. The only downside for me is the user interface - if only it had a simple on/off instead of the multi modes.
FWIW the addition of the rail and light had no effect on point of aim.


----------



## Mercaptan

_






_SureFire 951 w/ XM07 featuring Malkoff M60 drop-in.


----------



## Greg G

I have a Surefire M500A on my Colt 6920. 

Having a weapon light is a must for me on a home defense light.


----------



## da.gee

Nice guns gentlemen. Some very good stuff here.


----------



## bigchelis

Any pictures of a Surefire 6P fitted with Malkoff drop-in?

What about a Surefire M6 fitted to your AR15:sick2:


----------



## Sean

bigchelis said:


> What about a Surefire M6 fitted to your AR15:sick2:



They do make a conversion kit to do this, it's called the KM501 :


----------



## Justin Case

M900A with an MC-E based LED Turbo Tower.





M900A mounted on a Colt SMG.


----------



## crestgel

Justin Case said:


> M900A with an MC-E based LED Turbo Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M900A mounted on a Colt SMG.



Where did you get the M900A LED Turbo Head?


----------



## Justin Case

I built it using AW's Turbo Tower kit.

For clarification, the "head" is a standard SureFire KT4 TH. What is different is the AW LED Turbo Tower with a Cree MC-E LED mounted on it.





More conventionally, here are some towers using a Seoul P4 LED.


----------



## mpkav

I use the M900A as well. Anxiously awaiting the LED conversion heads this fall!!!!!


----------



## jrmy_1

*[Post duplicated in another thread contrary to Rule 9 - content deleted - DM51]*


----------



## jchoo

Single level E2DL and a VTAC mount.


----------



## Justin Case

An old school solution: SF Universal Housing with momentary-on pressure switch at about 4 o'clock and constant-on rocker switch at about 11 o'clock, both Ranger-banded to the handguard. Light is an SF L60 weaponlight mounted to the front sight tower at about 1 o'clock, with Z32 shock bezel and P61 incandescent lamp.


----------



## BUZ

I have over a dozen rail mounted lights and have tried/used dozens of different combos. I shoot night matches with my M4's and there are a lot of light combos that I have seen and used. For the money the best setup I have used so far is this:










Not the brightest or fanciest setup however it's rock solid, light, 100% reliable and very bright. I have over 2,000 rounds through this M4 with this mount/light combo (even keep this one near the night stand). 



Elzetta ZFH1500 can use any 1" diameter light
http://www.elzetta.com/zfh1500.htm
http://www.elzetta.com/Webpages/zfh1500.htm
http://www.borelliconsulting.com/evals/other/elzetta.htm
http://hunting.about.com/od/shootingrev/gr/elzetta_zfh1500.htm


*Push-button activation *
http://www.elzetta.com/Webpages/Pushbutton Activation 2.jpg

*Tail-cap rotation*
http://www.elzetta.com/images/Tailcap Activation.JPG







I use this light EagleTac T100C2
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=6717&kw=T100c2&st=4

You could also use a surefire with a malkoff MC-E in this mount, would be quite effective.





.


----------



## freeride21a

Surefire X200A.. not too bad out to 40-50yards.


----------



## Solscud007

Nothing too exotic here. M952C (came with SW01 tailcap) but got the XM tailcap from Dafab.


----------



## NWdude83

Whatever you do dont buy the 70 lumen TacStar:duh2: long-gun light thats $70 from CheaperThanDirt. Btw I used to have a 2005 midlength Armalite M-15A4.


----------



## NWdude83

I have a Wolf Eyes 6HX Sniper gun model on my Mossberg 590. It was $85 plus $7 to have the 2 mode LED, and $20 for the mount. 

Features -

* 5"x1"
* 260 lumens 
* 80min regulated on two CR123s
* Constant on/off switch and momentary pressure switch
* Different LEDs modes available (mine is 100% and strobe)


----------



## alpg88

damn you guys, i feel like a looser now, i don't have ar15.

but i did stay at holiday in.


----------



## Solscud007

alpg88 said:


> damn you guys, i feel like a looser now, i don't have ar15.
> 
> but i did stay at holiday in.




Dont feel bad. You can get the new Colt .22LR or the S&W M&P .22LR for like $600


----------



## alpg88

Solscud007 said:


> Dont feel bad. You can get the new Colt .22LR or the S&W M&P .22LR for like $600



not allowed under nyc law, anything that is resambling ar, ak, svd, m14........the list is long, is banned in nyc. assult rifle law is still in effect here.

but i do have sks that i made to comply with nyc law,


----------



## BUZ

alpg88 said:


> not allowed under nyc law, anything that is resambling ar, ak, svd, m14........the list is long, is banned in nyc. assult rifle law is still in effect here.
> 
> but i do have sks that i made to comply with nyc law,




http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=8&f=9&t=307707


----------



## alpg88

BUZ said:


> http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=8&f=9&t=307707



thanks, but new york state (nys) has different laws than new york city (nyc).

when i lived in long island i had 5 ak's, once i moved to the city, i had to sell them.
even rifles i had to get a license for, and regester each one with nypd


----------



## Solscud007

I'm from Los Angeles. My friend is there from pittsburgh. He says that if I come back from Pittsburgh, there is a loophole with .22LR. There might be something along the lines for you too in NYC


----------



## sylathnie

You know with the right light you don't need to attach some silly little AR15 to it.


----------



## NE450No2

I used lights on work guns for over 23 years, and have used them on recreational guns even longer.
We started taping regular flashlights, before there were dedicated weapon lights. I have used several different brands, but once we used Sure Fire we never looked back. 

First a few basic ideas.
I would never use rechargeables as if your light is on a "gun" when you press the button, you want it to light up.

Also IF You need a light on your gun, I recommend you mount two, so one will always be working.

Also is it for indoors only, outdoors only, or both.

For the best of both worlds I recommend an LED light with a long run time, with a second incanenscent, fairly bright for "stunning" light and longer range.

You can go inexpensive [I did not say cheap] or WILDLY expensive.

A perfectly satisfactory choice for most applications would be a SF G2L, and a G2, in some kind of mount. You could use either the P60 or P 61 in the G2. Both operate the same, use the same batteries, and can use the same bulbs.

A more expensive option is the SF Scout light, with a SF dedicated weapon light using 3 or 4 123 batteries for longer distances.

Or even a SF dedicated fore end light system.

The sky is the limit, and you can always mix and match as well as upgrade in the future.

But for a light on a gun, I only consider Sure Fire.

My current ready house gun, I live in the country, has a G2, Scout Light and a SF old style, [do not ask me the numbers, it is a dedicated weapon M3T style] with 3 batteries and a MN16 bulb.

Not that I am afraid of the dark or anything.


----------



## Chrontius

da.gee said:


> Not hunting AFAIK (is that legal?)



Depends on location. Some limits I've heard of are no more than a 6v system.

How many P7s can you run in parallel on a bank of parallel li-ions? :devil:

Four ScoutLights, with four VME heads, and four Malkoff MC-Es on an AR platform RIS? (Well, two MC-E on sides, one Cree for throw on the bottom, and leave the top open for ... y'know, _sights._)

Run it on one tape switch, and you have a winner. :laughing:


----------



## Snipe315

The best multi purpose weapons light for an AR style rifle that I currently have is the Surefire X300 with a Larue mount and XT07 tape switch.


----------



## Solscud007

How do you like the larue mount? how does it differ from SF X300 standard mount?


----------



## azzkikr

in answer to the question i run a surefire m96ltxm07. (lt instead of a number cause i have the larue tactical mount). its a big light but i love it.

i'll jump in the boat of everyone here saying that it really depends on what you need or want and budget of course.


----------



## NE450No2

Freeride and Snipe

Those Sure Fire "handgun" lights work great on AR's, especially for the lower powered long run light.

On the 16" barreled carbine or shorter bbled guns they work great with a rail that attaches to the front sight "triangle".

You can reach them to operate with out even having any remote on/off cable pads.

Also since I use the same lights on my handgun, if one of them breaks then you can switch the working one between the rifle and handgun as needed.

I have also found the Streamlight TLR2 with the laser to be a good unit.

In fact for a reliable, lightweight, 2 light, close range system, a SFX and a TLR2 on a front sight rail, one on each side makes a good set up.


----------



## NE450No2

Gentlemen, check in the Incandescent Forum for a thread called "First Post" for more details on what I am about to say.

After doing the test spoken about on that thread, I will offer the following.

For Rifle or Shotgun indoors, something with an LED seems to be less blinding for the shooter. Either a G2 LED, Scout Light, or one ot the SF X Weapon lights or the Streamlight TL series is a great choice.

For a second brighter more blinding light anything with a P 60 or a P61 bulb will work.

OIf you might have to step outdoors and want a lille brighter light with a little more throw a 9P, G3, or a M3 with a MN10 or MN11 is worth the extra weight.

If you live in the country, you can get better outdoor performance with a M4 with the MN60 or the MN 61. The MN61 is VERY bright with a good throw. For land owner, even with its short run time It might be worth it.

In fact if you live in the country a rifle with one of the "indoor" LED lights and 2 M4's one with a MN60 and one with a MN61, would be just about perfect.


But if you are on a budget a G2LED, and a G2 with a P61 would work just fine for the city.

The nice thing about this system is that all the bulbs interchange.

I might go to a G3 with a P91 if in the country, for my second light.


----------



## Solscud007

I suppose it doesnt really matter, but you might want to get a true weaponlight if you shoot a lot. perhaps size15 can correct me. but do new surefire handhelds suffer the deformed battery issues? remmeber that thread about the police officer having to swap out batteries on his MP5SD because the batteries were slamming into each other due to the recoil? one reason to have a true weaponlight. the lights are designed to keep the batteries stationary and relieve the pressure from the springs in the head and tailcap.


----------



## Solscud007

Here is a new addition to my weaponlight collection. I posted this in the weaponlight collection thread. but thought perhaps a mention should be here.

Primary arms imports a chinese made clone of the M961. The tailcap and body are compatible with SF parts. i.e SF tailcap and adapters like the LU60. comes with a reverse clicky that looks like a SW02. the shroud around the tailcap is solid aluminum and is integrated into the tailcap. Comes with a remote tape switch.

The PAWL has proprietary threading to connect the bezel to the adapter. you can thread on the whole thing onto a SF weapon light body or A21 extender and make a 2cell hand held light. But no dice for swapping to a KT4 head or any other M series head like a KL6.

supposedly 380 lumens but my eye disagrees. has a very tight hotspot. pretty decent throw. for only $99 shipped it isnt bad. but it isnt Surefire.


----------



## BUZ

Solscud007 said:


> Here is a new addition to my weaponlight collection. I posted this in the weaponlight collection thread. but thought perhaps a mention should be here.
> 
> Primary arms imports a chinese made clone of the M961. The tailcap and body are compatible with SF parts. i.e SF tailcap and adapters like the LU60. comes with a reverse clicky that looks like a SW02. the shroud around the tailcap is solid aluminum and is integrated into the tailcap. Comes with a remote tape switch.
> 
> The PAWL has proprietary threading to connect the bezel to the adapter. you can thread on the whole thing onto a SF weapon light body or A21 extender and make a 2cell hand held light. But no dice for swapping to a KT4 head or any other M series head like a KL6.
> 
> supposedly 380 lumens but my eye disagrees. has a very tight hotspot. pretty decent throw. for only $99 shipped it isnt bad. but it isnt Surefire.




Interesting ejection port cover.


----------



## Justin Case

Noveske sells them. It's a reference to the movie Team America.


----------



## SimpleIsGood229

da.gee said:


> Thanks much for the advice. The DealExtreme solution is killer. I would really have to love my AR15 to put a $500+ light on it but I'm sure some do.



I use Surefire/Malkoff on my defense rifle not because I love my rifle (which I very much do), but because I love my life. I would NOT like my equipment to fail in the rare event of actually needing it. On a recreational rifle, this is obviously moot.


----------



## jgraham15




----------



## groo01

Groo here
Unless your into dynamic entry ,, the light on your gun should be thought
of as secondary with a hand light primary..
As said before, the gun light requires you to point your gun at what you
are trying to see- not a good idea if others might be around.[family]
A HAND light will allow you safety and more power if needed.
Remember that a light is a bullet magnet and any you use must be able
to be turned off "furshur" or gotten rid of. as they say "here I am shoot me"


----------



## Solscud007

groo01 said:


> Groo here
> Unless your into dynamic entry ,, the light on your gun should be thought
> of as secondary with a hand light primary..
> As said before, the gun light requires you to point your gun at what you
> are trying to see- not a good idea if others might be around.[family]
> A HAND light will allow you safety and more power if needed.
> Remember that a light is a bullet magnet and any you use must be able
> to be turned off "furshur" or gotten rid of. as they say "here I am shoot me"




very true. of course every situation is different, but I experienced the same thing in airsoft. bright lights attract bbs. got my M952 bezel lens shot out by full auto bbs. however the bbs didnt hit me. now im not saying that bullets will not hit me. But lights will attract bullets as well as bbs. Surefire institute teaches hand gun light training. only from what I have seen on their website, they use a few different techniques for your tool box of tricks. I would say that weapon mounted lights can be used but you need to know when and where. context is very important. I havent taken any courses but common sense, to me, is to use the mounted lights for a long threat or for immediate flash then bang. flash the target with a bright light for extremely brief disorientation and then shoot in that hair's breadth of an opportunity. The light can also help reduce your sillouhette and give you the advantage.


----------



## signal 13

Sean said:


> They do make a conversion kit to do this, it's called the KM501 :



*How about a little thread revival...*

Anyone running this with the X-LOLA setup? 

I'm considering ordering this conversion kit for my duty rifle and running the Z46/M3 bezel w/ MN10 on 6 primaries. The long runtime would be awesome! Just don't know if I want a big ol' M6 size weaponlight on my rifle.


----------



## Solscud007

Some people have it. But seriously that is a lot of weight. I think you could achieve something similar with less weight.


----------



## RWT1405

None. I do not have any lights attached to any of my AR's. I do not see that changing any time soon.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## signal 13

Solscud007 said:


> Some people have it. But seriously that is a lot of weight. I think you could achieve something similar with less weight.


That's what I was thinking... Besides, my NB SST-50 D36 dropins do the job with less weight but with less runtime...


RWT1405 said:


> None. I do not have any lights attached to any of my AR's. I do not see that changing any time soon.
> 
> My .02 FWIW YMMV


I've deployed my carbine too many times at night to NOT have a light on all my rifles... But I guess it just depends what you use your rifle for


----------



## Solscud007

RWT1405 said:


> None. I do not have any lights attached to any of my AR's. I do not see that changing any time soon.
> 
> My .02 FWIW YMMV



I hope you aren't going to use it for home defense. Lights are important. If bad things are going to happen you will have very lttle forewarning. Seconds to a minute if you are lucky. Otherwise you would not stick around. Emergencies don't set appointments.


----------



## Templar223

Given the tiny percentage of the time I'm running and gunning in low light, I use my hand-held tac light (Eagletac P-series) as often as not.

Then again, I run a clean AR with only an optic on a BUIS mount & a sling.

John


----------



## Agile54

John no dedicated light for your duty rifle?

I run an X300 on the trunk AR but backed up w/ several HH SFs.

Good on you sporting that LT hat BTW, Mark makes some bombproof gear that's for sure.


----------



## lebox97

A Local Sheriff's Office recently replaced numerous (50+) SF M500's and others with ET T20C2 MKII's 

Tod


----------



## Mikeg23

I've got a G2 with Z32 bezel and Z49 tail. It used to be in a 1" Scope mount but now it's in a Vikings tactical offset holder which makes it a little lower profile but requires an Allen to remove. 

I'd like to switch it over to LED though. My initial thought was to get a drop in and ditch the Z32, but the more I think about I would like something smaller... so maybe I'll just wait till I can buy a scout body and KL4.


----------



## MichaelW

BUZ said:


> I have over a dozen rail mounted lights and have tried/used dozens of different combos. I shoot night matches with my M4's and there are a lot of light combos that I have seen and used. For the money the best setup I have used so far is this:
> 
> Not the brightest or fanciest setup however it's rock solid, light, 100% reliable and very bright. I have over 2,000 rounds through this M4 with this mount/light combo (even keep this one near the night stand).
> 
> Elzetta ZFH1500 can use any 1" diameter light
> http://www.elzetta.com/zfh1500.htm
> http://www.elzetta.com/Webpages/zfh1500.htm
> http://www.borelliconsulting.com/evals/other/elzetta.htm
> http://hunting.about.com/od/shootingrev/gr/elzetta_zfh1500.htm
> 
> *Push-button activation *
> http://www.elzetta.com/Webpages/Pushbutton Activation 2.jpg
> 
> *Tail-cap rotation*
> http://www.elzetta.com/images/Tailcap Activation.JPG
> 
> I use this light EagleTac T100C2
> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=6717&kw=T100c2&st=4
> 
> You could also use a surefire with a malkoff MC-E in this mount, would be quite effective.
> 
> .



Did you have a hard time getting the flashlight perfectly parallel to the bore axis?


----------



## RWT1405

Thanks for the warning Solscud007. I realize that I have only "limited" exposure to emergencies (30 years in EMS, 30 years in the Fire Service, 26 years as a F.T. career Paramedic, 19 years as a Tactical Medic. I think I have a "little" knowledge on the subject of emergencies, thank you.) 

The last weapon I would use for home defense is 1 of my AR's (that is what I have shotguns for). But to each, his own.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## Solscud007

I didnt mean anything by it. as I dont have your resume in front of me haha. to each their own.


----------



## Solscud007

lebox97 said:


> A Local Sheriff's Office recently replaced numerous (50+) SF M500's and others with ET T20C2 MKII's
> 
> Tod




By any chance what happened to all those SF M500s? I would like to have one cheap.


----------



## Chrontius

Seconded!


----------



## Snipe315

Surefire X300 with a remote switch.


----------



## mrartillery

Surefire G2 with P61 and remote tape switch on a Vltor mount and Tango Down foregrip.


----------



## signal 13

mrartillery said:


> Surefire G2 with P61 and remote tape switch on a Vltor mount and Tango Down foregrip.



Buddy of mine is running the same setup but w/ a Malkoff M60. Great setup. 

I love the M500s I'm running on two of my carbines. The only quad-railed rifle I have is my Noveske N4. Thinking about running that G2 setup to save on the weight & bulk of the M951 I have on there.


----------



## Ronstar

I run a G2 w/Spiderfire IR filter for night black-ops, rest of the time its the infamous Golston "Superbright" 7 Watt w/remote switch. Has withstood over 250 rounds and still working


----------



## Solscud007

250 rds is nothing. Isn't break-in supposed to be 400 rds? Well surefires hold up to 800 rds of 45acp on my KRISS. But ARs and the KRISS don't really have that much recoil to damage tac lights.


----------



## gt_mule

(Malkoff M61 inside)


----------



## Markm87

NE450No2 said:


> Also IF You need a light on your gun, I recommend you mount two, so one will always be working.


 
Two G2's in desperate need of upgrades. Gear Sector Dual light mount.


----------



## Markm87

Solarforce in GEAR SECTOR single light mount. I can't say enough about the GEAR SECTOR mounts. I've tried a lot of weapon light set ups, and these are the best I've found so far. I had JUST bought Vltor light mounts when these came out. The Vltors allow the aluminum light bodies to slip under recoil. Vltors will be better suited for the G2 light bodies I think.


----------



## txgp17

I use a Vikings Tactical mount, for a Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M60, and a vertical fore grip.


----------



## mleaky

Surefire M951XM07 with a LaRue mount.(STK P60 Lamp) - Soon to have a SF KM3





Surefire M951XM07


----------



## angelofwar

M962XM07 on a Double-Star 16" .223 w/ Quad-Rails, Adjustable Stock, and a Tango-Down Fore-Grip with the pressure switch installed. Also have my L4 w/ an M-78 mount that I can attach in-case the zombies get out of hand. 

I also believe in lights on weapons...ya just have to know how (i.e. when) to use them...e.g., I come outta my room with my light turned on, I'm a target, cause I don't know where the bad guy is...I come out with it off, eye contact's made, light goes on, and in that split second he turns/shields his eyes, I have the upper hand. Granted, all situations are unique, but that's how it's taught, cause it's the most proven. If you're walking around with yer gun light on, yeah, you are a target, but when used aas a force multiplier/passive-offese tool, it's a big help.


----------



## Mute

I've been using a Jetbeam RRT-2 Raptor with good results:


----------



## Chrontius

Where the heck did that come from?  but I can't find it for sale _anywhere_. Edit: turns out that's because it's a prototype, and there's not (yet) enough interest for a production run of 500.



Markm87 said:


> Two G2's in desperate need of upgrades. Gear Sector Dual light mount.


----------



## DM51

Mute, Markm87... your photos are too large. Please resize them to comply with Rule 3.


----------



## mleaky

SF M952V-TN


----------



## Markm87

DM51 said:


> Mute, Markm87... your photos are too large. Please resize them to comply with Rule 3.


 
Fixed mine on pg 3.... but Chrontius quoted my post and the image in his reply didn't resize.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

I use muzzle flash ...... to light my way !

~


----------



## DM51

Markm87 said:


> Fixed mine on pg 3.... but Chrontius quoted my post and the image in his reply didn't resize.


Thanks for attending to that. The quoted post is OK too - it refreshes in the same way the original does.

BTW, it is pointless referring to "Page 3" - page # references are completely useless, as people use different settings for the # of posts per page.


----------



## cchurchi




----------



## Solscud007

mleaky said:


> SF M952V-TN




Very nice!!!! I got the M620V in black. should have gotten the sand color. wanna trade? hehe


----------



## aaron_c

*Weapon Light Advice Needed (Fenix TA21)*

Hey guys, I'm about to put together an AR-15 and I'd like to put a flashlight on it. The four main criteria I have are that it have a tailcap button, be very bright, and of course be mountable on an AR's 1913 rail (usually 1" body is what the standard is), and sub-$100.

So far, the one that I've liked most is the Fenix TA-21. Anyone have a suggestion for something that may be better, or is this a pretty solid flashlight? The use will be 75% in doors, only used outdoors if I hear something outside or walking to the car or something maybe.


----------



## mrartillery

*Re: Weapon Light Advice Needed (Fenix TA21)*

This thread should be useful for you.


----------



## swinokur

www.elzetta.com.


made for the AR15


----------



## fmlyman

I want use this one but can't figure out how to mount it!


----------



## Cesiumsponge

100mph tape and paracord, what else? 


fmlyman said:


> I want use this one but can't figure out how to mount it!




I used to hang all sorts of crap off my rifle before I realized how heavy it got. I've since decided to build a dedicated lightweight carbine and my Mk12 Mod1 SPR, and keep them separate instead of trying an all-in-one approach. I'll probably run an M95x with the XM07 since there are a bunch coming back from the sandbox for dirt cheap and pop in a Malkoff, or a M500A with a D36 nailbender. I've tried the M900 and didn't really like it. I have some gangsta grips but I'm not too fond of them now. I'd rather use a handstop.

I used to run the M961XM07 w/ LaRue mount on my AR15 and Saiga-12 shotgun, and a Streamlight TLR-1 on my 870. That was 5+ years ago (the millenium weaponlights) when LEDs were lousy and the millenium series was about all I was familiar with, and before I knew about CPF.


----------



## Duckbutter

Any real disadvantages of having a push button light over a finger pressure switch? I have a surefire(dont know model) on my AR and it is set up where I can use either. I like the look of the push button but the pressure switch makes more sense to me in a home defense situation.


----------



## Agile54

Just removed an X300 from the SBR this week when I received an M300A in sand along w/ a Gear Sector Scount mount.

Not into posting pics of weapons but we'll see.


----------



## victory

Duckbutter said:


> Any real disadvantages of having a push button light over a finger pressure switch? I have a surefire(dont know model) on my AR and it is set up where I can use either. I like the look of the push button but the pressure switch makes more sense to me in a home defense situation.



Remote pressure switches actually have a lot of disadvantages. Wires are failure points and they're much easier to accidentally activate.

Anyway, I use a 9p with a malkoff drop in.


----------



## Ninja

Oveready V3 (P60 size drop in) & working on AW's KT4 led turbo tower kit in M900a


----------



## victory

*Re: Weapon Light Advice Needed (Fenix TA21)*

The best budget rifle light is without a doubt the the surefire G2L. You want more light for some reason? G2 or 6P with a malkoff drop in, and probably the L model at that. It's just the right amount of light, no microprocessors, and Surefire twisty caps are the most reliable switches out there by far.

Multiple brightness settings on a weaponlight are pointless. Also, be weary of some suggestions that may pop up here: a lot of guys are putting way too many lumens on their longarms. Indoors, in light painted or smallish rooms, you're just blinding yourself. Outdoors or in large open areas like a warehouse, bright white light just turns you into a bullet magnet and serves no purpose at distance.

If you want to light up the outside of your house, i suggest flood lights on motion sensors. Pointing a gun at someone outside your home just because you want to see what's up is stupid. Maybe one of your neighbors called in a prowler and the dudes you hear in your driveway are actually cops. You light them up with your rifle light, they'll light you up with bullets. Maybe it's just some dumb kids who run off then call 911 and say some crazy dude pointed a machine gun at them. Don't screw yourself. Life is priceless and lawyers are expensive.

Anyway, get some low-light training and some training on using your weapon systems for personal protection. Equipment is only one element, and it's not the most important one.


----------



## Cesiumsponge

Unless your state allows AOW, SBR, or SBS, clearing a home with a longarm can be very cumbersome and dangerous unless the hallways and doors are quite wide to allow proper movement (all the homes here seem to be very narrow and crampled) and it's best role for home defense is when you're barricaded from an intruder. If you've ever fired an AR15 indoors, you'll know it's absolutely deafening as well.

Weaponlights are technically more for tactical operations where you know you're going into a bad situation. It's less sensible and practical for checking out bumps in the night. The OP doesn't really say what purpose or restrictions are for his situation so it's hard to give focused answers. 2x on the low-light training.


----------



## victory

Cesiumsponge said:


> Unless your state allows AOW, SBR, or SBS, clearing a home with a longarm can be very cumbersome and dangerous unless the hallways and doors are quite wide to allow proper movement (all the homes here seem to be very narrow and crampled) and it's best role for home defense is when you're barricaded from an intruder. If you've ever fired an AR15 indoors, you'll know it's absolutely deafening as well.
> 
> Weaponlights are technically more for tactical operations where you know you're going into a bad situation. It's less sensible and practical for checking out bumps in the night. The OP doesn't really say what purpose or restrictions are for his situation so it's hard to give focused answers. 2x on the low-light training.



Absolutely true, but it also has to be said that clearing your home solo with any sort of weapon is _ truly_ cumbersome and dangerous without exception. There's a reason cops do it with lots of armored, well trained and equipped men. Sometimes, it may be unavoidable, but that's a crap sandwich you'll have to take a bite of when the time comes.

As someone who has be trained in low light, in clearing structures, my first inclination would be to barricade myself in an area where i can protect myself and my family and call the police. Even so, a light on your weapon is an absolute necessity to see what the threat is should they try to breach that barricade.


----------



## angelofwar

Post Deleted


----------



## Cesiumsponge

The bad thing about living in a household with more than your significant other is people (children, siblings, room mates?) sleeping in multiple rooms. For my particular situation, there are no small children but there might be a situation where you have to round up the family before barricading and that would require minimal clearing to get to some very specific areas of the home. I've trained in low light with and without flashlights and it's difficult under just training stress alone. I wouldn't want to do this stuff for a living!

One thing about barricading is getting another family member in the room to call, and stay on the phone with 911 and specifically and repeatedly clarify your location in the home and description to dispatch so when officers arrive, it won't lead to a dangerous situation in mistaken identity. Otherwise I would find it very difficult to simultaneously operate a firearm and phone with proficiency. I guess I'm a phone luddite because I still don't have bluetooth (not that I'd have the mind to grab it in an emergency anyhow)


----------



## angelofwar

Post deleted


----------



## victory

Cesiumsponge said:


> The bad thing about living in a household with more than your significant other is people (children, siblings, room mates?) sleeping in multiple rooms. For my particular situation, there are no small children but there might be a situation where you have to round up the family before barricading and that would require minimal clearing to get to some very specific areas of the home.



Your best bet is to have a plan, and to have your family know the plan. I do live only with my SO, however, that has not always been the case. The way my apartment is laid out the bedrooms are at the end of a hallway so my barricade position is simply the doorway to the bedroom. No one can access the other bedrooms without going through the death funnel. Similarly, at my parents house and my previous apartment all the bedrooms are on the second floor, so it's a similar situation defending the stairs. A person suddenly confronted with a bright light at the top of the stairs or the end of the hallway faces the daunting prospect of guessing what is behind it. Few would charge into the bottleneck without cover and those that would face a perforated demise.

The time when you really have a nightmare on your hands is when the bump in the night that wakes you isn't the front door getting booted in, but a disturbance in one of the bedrooms. Now the game has gone from defensive to offensive



angelofwar said:


> That's what great about less lethal rounds...3-4 Rounds of bean bag and then a slug/or buckshot if it get's too dirty (plus, it'll give ya a better chance of notting getting hung out to dry in court). Chance doesn't just favor the Brave...it favors the prepared as well...



There's nothing great about less lethal rounds in a civilian defensive setting. Not only is the legal standard for using them the same as using lethal force, but when your confronted with someone firing real bullets, the last thing you want is to have to go through 3-4 rounds almost guaranteed not to end the fight, and probably sending your opponent scrambling for a more covered position to shoot at your from. Police will almost never deploy less lethal weapons in a potentially deadly situation without having another officer present to provide lethal cover.

You say: "every step you take towards to give yourself the advantage, your chances of coming out of a situation alive greatly increase." Take your own advice, the best step you can take towards giving yourself that advantage is to have the first load out of the barrel be capable of ending the fight.

The purpose of adding light to our rifles is to help us identify the nature of the threat. If it is a lethal one, we want to immediately respond with lethal force. If the threat is anything but, hold your fire. Using less lethal munitions still carries with it the risk of death. They are not called "non-lethal" for a reason. They take a beanbag in the wrong place and you have a dead person that may not have justifiably needed killing


----------



## Size15's

Please keep this thread on topic. It's about the lights rather than the tactics etc.


----------



## victory

Size15's said:


> Please keep this thread on topic. It's about the lights rather than the tactics etc.



You can't really make a distinction between the two as they're part of the same puzzle. A weapon light without the training, tactics and mindset to employ it effectively might as well be a handheld. As such, any thread about a light on your rifle is a thread about fighting with your rifle by default.

Granted, on your side of the pond they're aren't any rifles to attach them to.


----------



## Size15's

It's got nothing to do with which side of the pond I'm on - simply that we've managed to keep the emphasis of this thread on the light until recently. Discussion of the wider picture is great but better suited to a dedicated thread in a more appropriate part of our forums.


----------



## victory

In that case, i will revise my post to better reflect the usage of tactical illumination.


----------



## Markm87

Here's what I had to use in the old days... before LEDs got good enough for the job. Insight M3 and a incan G2.


----------



## Markm87

Chrontius said:


> Where the heck did that come from?  but I can't find it for sale _anywhere_. Edit: turns out that's because it's a prototype, and there's not (yet) enough interest for a production run of 500.


 
Check back with GearSector... I heard they ended up doing a limited run of the double light mount.


----------



## Markm87

Although I have lights on several of my ARs... This is my actual home D selection. Solarforce/Cree 1 mode on an 11.5" Colt commando barrel. Any home defense scenario is by default tactical and therefore a lightmounted long gun is the wise man's choice. :twothumbs


----------



## sed6

TLR-1 with a Tango Down Vertical Fore Grip and the Streamlight remote tape switch.





And if you're interested, here's the rest of my setup. Note the YHM flash hider has been replaced with the AAC Ranger II suppressor.


----------



## DM51

victory said:


> i will revise my post to better reflect the usage of tactical illumination.


[radar] _PING_... [/radar]

Perhaps you should leave pronouncements on such matters to those who have experience of them...


----------



## victory

DM51 said:


> [radar] _PING_... [/radar]
> 
> Perhaps you should leave pronouncements on such matters to those who have experience of them...



Not sure what you're getting at. Have fun there, submarine commander.


----------



## Cesiumsponge

How robust is the attachment method of the tape switch to the TLR unit? I've had experience with the XM07 Surefire tape switch and it's ridiculously tough to plug in or remove (which is good retention!). I've seen cheapo units that are basically a headphone stereo-type plug-in which isn't very secure. I haven't seen tape switches in person for the TLR so I was curious how robust they are.



sed6 said:


> TLR-1 with a Tango Down Vertical Fore Grip and the Streamlight remote tape switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're interested, here's the rest of my setup. Note the YHM flash hider has been replaced with the AAC Ranger II suppressor.


----------



## DM51

DM51 said:


> [radar] _PING_... [/radar]
> 
> Perhaps you should leave pronouncements on such matters to those who have experience of them...





victory said:


> Not sure what you're getting at. Have fun there, submarine commander.


The "PING" was a rather oblique way of indicating to you that you have made an appearance on my radar, following your somewhat abrasive posts here. 

The second part was just some advice for you, unconnected to the first part.


----------



## victory

DM51 said:


> The "PING" was a rather oblique way of indicating to you that you have made an appearance on my radar, following your somewhat abrasive posts here.
> 
> The second part was just some advice for you, unconnected to the first part.



oh...when was it that I sent you my resume? I mean I know moderators can see more things than the average user, but I didn't expect the the new version of VB allowed you to be omniscient.


----------



## Justin Case

DM51 said:


> The "PING" was a rather oblique way of indicating to you that you have made an appearance on my radar, following your somewhat abrasive posts here.



Sonar pings. Radar does not.


----------



## victory

Justin Case said:


> Sonar pings. Radar does not.



Go easy on him, his expertise clearly only deals with the visual spectrum.


----------



## DM51

Justin Case said:


> Sonar pings. Radar does not.


You are obviously unacquainted with SF idiom.



victory said:


> oh...when was it that I sent you my resume?


You have posted sufficiently uninspiring information elsewhere. 



victory said:


> Go easy on him, his expertise clearly only deals with the visual spectrum.


If you continue in this vein, you are very likely to experience concrete evidence of other areas of CPF staff expertise.


----------



## victory

Your chest beating has detracted more from this thread than any of my incremental deviation from the topic. Congratulations.

Anyway, back on topic:

Cesium, The surefire tape switch is alright, but there's a lot of issues with tape switches in general, even the ones that plug in securely.

Seds setup looks like the routing is decent enough to prevent most accidental snags, but i'd like to see how close that wire gets to the barrel. I have no idea how heat resistant streamlight insulation is. I've handled some incredibly hot AR's in training and i'd hate to do a heavy range day just to find my tape switch is shorted. I've heard of melted wire casings after just a few high round count drills even with quality switches.

I've also had problems with the contacts in the switch itself on tape switches from manufacturers of reputable quality causing flickering lights. There is also the risk of accidental activation and difficulties when using your off hand inherent with the positioning of the switch.

Personally, it's why i don't use them.


----------



## DM51

You were warned... You now have a period of absence from here, during which time you might benefit by making a study of Rule 8.


----------



## bradleyj37

i am rockin a 20 dollar solarforce on mine.....


----------



## Anto

Currently experimenting with a clone SF scoutlight. Heatsinked the existing assembly with two copper discs, and retrofitted a 1.4a board in there. Bored out the tube to accept 17670's, and an XP-G R5 & Regina reflector are on the way. 











http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/5800/img9879.jpg


----------



## tffrost

I'm working with several set up right now on different rigs. Mostly Surefire 950 series and a couple Scouts. I'm starting to like the Scouts a bit more with the throw levers available and the new mount from Gear Sector. I need to start looking into the mods for the P60/61 lamps to boost the lumen output on the 950 series. Anyone know a good spot to pick up a 200 lumen LED head for the Scouts? KX2C I think?


----------



## Agile54

*Short Thread Jack*

Anto nice stick, no irons yet & what have you got on the front end of the T1/H1?

tffrost I'm with you on Jason's new Scout mount, have one on my mini Scout, waiting to see what feedback you get re. more lumens w/ a replacement head. 
I also have a 9 series SF light that could use a lumen upgrade or maybe needs to be sold & replaced w/ another Scout. Like plan B here the more I think about it.


----------



## Anto

*Re: Short Thread Jack*

Thanks, stupid CA does not allow for me to have an SBR, so I went with a 13.7" barrel with a permanently attached Noveske KX3. I'm saving up for Troy irons or maybe the MBUS2's when they come out.
The front end is the killflash, the optic is actually a Primary Arms T1 clone, it's been working fairly well. They've gotten some good reviews on arfcom & calguns so I decided to try one out. Only $130 with a QD mount & killflash.





Agile54 said:


> Anto nice stick, no irons yet & what have you got on the front end of the T1/H1?
> 
> tffrost I'm with you on Jason's new Scout mount, have one on my mini Scout, waiting to see what feedback you get re. more lumens w/ a replacement head.
> I also have a 9 series SF light that could use a lumen upgrade or maybe needs to be sold & replaced w/ another Scout. Like plan B here the more I think about it.


----------



## tffrost

I just went down staris and looked over my weapon lights for the ARs and such. I have 6 -Surefire 950 series, 3 -960 series, 3 - Scout 600 series, 1 - Scout 300, 1 - X200, 1 - X200, and 3 - E2D series in weapon mounts. All these have various heads, switches, and mounts. All the lamps are Surefire so I too think that it is time to start looking for lamp upgrades. This is actually why I jump on board here. I also have a Streamlight TLR-1 C4 with the pressure switch option that mounts on a rail. I just sold an X-200 for $100 to start upgrading. I will say that I believe I may be a Surefire whore and would pick up more if they weren't so pricey ( or I had more $$$)


----------



## Size15's

tffrost said:


> I just went down staris and looked over my weapon lights for the ARs and such. I have 6 -Surefire 950 series, 3 -960 series, 3 - Scout 600 series, 1 - Scout 300, 1 - X200, 1 - X200, and 3 - E2D series in weapon mounts.


If would be cool to see some photos of your WeaponLights please 

When you write "950" series do you mean the generic Classic Universal WeaponLight such as the model "950-05" that comes without any mount?
And by "960" series do you mean a 9V version of the Classic M4/AR15 carbine barrel mounted (ahead of the front sight) models such as the 960 (4" remote tape switch), or the 960S (4" remote tape switch and disable flag switch) ?

I believe you're actually referring to Millennium Series M95 and M96 models. 
(none of which have a "0" specifying the mount type, if anything 'M95x' would be better, although redundant)

The "M" is important for the ScoutLights as well - M600 and M300 series.


----------



## Lion of Zion

I have a old style Surefire 660 on one of them and a TLR-1 on another. Also used Pentagon in the past.

Lion of Zion


----------



## tffrost

I appologize for my FNG posts and not being that specific. I'm not new to Surefire kit but just haven't stayed as educated on the model numbers as I should have. I will post some pics as soon as I have the time to figure it out or I can send them to somebody to post for me. I do have a couple classics and some classic mounts that are sitting in the parts box. As for the 950, yes they are the Millenium series and the X is probably the best way to express that. The Scouts are M600 and M300 with two 120 lumen M600Cs, a 100 lumen M600A, a 65 lumen M600A Kit 01, and the M300 is the 110 lumen. My mounts have been swapped and changed between the Millennium series so many time that I have know idea what the original designations were. The mounts now range between the standard thumbscrews, ARMS #17's, and even a LaRue offset from a while back. I don't have any of the newer throw levers they offer...yet. I had one of the M900 VFGs with white nav but traded it for some other kit a while back as it was just a little too uncomfortable on my knuckle while operating the weapon. I will snap a couple pics and email them direct if you would like. Thaks for droppin' the knowledge sir.


----------



## Size15's

If you can share images, I'm happy to provide details of what the SureFire models are.

Al


----------



## tffrost

Ok. I did some reading and will try the imageshack thing tomorrow. I was trying to get some pics but they looked like *** down in the basement so I'm gonna try some sunlight. While I was down there I found another of the M95Xs down there. Man, I gotta get settled and sorted.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I have two AR 15s both have lights, as many have said already its such a useful tool why not throw one on your rifle. I have a Fenix TK12 (which will be upgraded to Maelstrom G5 once the pressure switch becomes available) on my RRA Entry Level, and a Fenix PD30 R4 on my Colt Match Target. Both are good lights and can blind at close range, but they don't have enough throw for my liking. Hopefully the Maelstrom will remedy that.


----------



## tffrost

Ok here are the pics if this works:


----------



## tffrost

tryin' again


----------



## Size15's

Very Nice!

It's interesting to see the diet that the MH90 (core of the Millennium Universal WeaponLight Series) has been on over the years.


----------



## tffrost

Thanks. Now I just need to figure out what the best upgrades would be for the P60 / P61 based units. I also need to look into the best up grades for the 9 volts and the E2Ds. I think it will be tough to top the 2oo lumen LED front end for the scouts that surefire offers. I guess that's prob another thread though.


----------



## Neo9710

Gear Sector has put out a really nice light mount for the AR that has the rage right now..Here's the article.

http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gearscout/2010/07/10/gear-sector-offset-scout-mount/

I still am debating about which light to get..


----------



## Solscud007

get a scoutlight from Marketplace. there is really no need to get the MH90 style weapon lights. you can always use a LU60a adatpter if you want M SERIES heads or C series.


----------



## Markm87

Neo9710 said:


> Gear Sector has put out a really nice light mount for the AR that has the rage right now..Here's the article.
> 
> http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gearscout/2010/07/10/gear-sector-offset-scout-mount/
> 
> I still am debating about which light to get..


 
That is very cool! I have a few of the regular Gear Sector mounts and love them. But I've never wanted a scout light due to the standard mount NOT being offset. That mount is a great solution!


----------



## Tolip

I've got a TK11 R2 on mine (without the pressure switch). It does a good job.


----------



## jamesmtl514

just stumbledupon this picture and thought of this thread.
anyone gonna claim this as theirs?
http://www.milspecmonkey.com/amusement/nerf_6705.jpg


----------



## Solscud007

That is milspec monkey. I have done something similar with my Nerf Raider. I added an EOtech holosight and surefire scoutlight.

I modded a Nerf Recon to look like a M4A1 and added Aimpoint Red dot, SF M910 weapon foregrip light, and a Scoutlight with IR head.


----------



## Xacto

Solscud007 said:


> That is milspec monkey. I have done something similar with my Nerf Raider. I added an EOtech holosight and surefire scoutlight.
> 
> I modded a Nerf Recon to look like a M4A1 and added Aimpoint Red dot, SF M910 weapon foregrip light, and a Scoutlight with IR head.


 
Pictures? Even though they are toys, they make a nice distraction from all the AR's in this thread.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Solscud007

None online. Im out of town, but will take pics when I get back next weekend.


----------



## Xacto

Solscud007 said:


> None online. Im out of town, but will take pics when I get back next weekend.


 

Thanks. That would be nice.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Roger999

Solscud007 said:


> That is milspec monkey. I have done something similar with my Nerf Raider. I added an EOtech holosight and surefire scoutlight.
> 
> I modded a Nerf Recon to look like a M4A1 and added Aimpoint Red dot, SF M910 weapon foregrip light, and a Scoutlight with IR head.


Good thing there's a shock absorbing head on, you don't wanna damage the lamp from the "recoil" :nana:. Kind of funny how quite a few of the Rifles in this thread don't have lights designed specifically to be a weaponlight but the nerf guns do lol.


----------



## Tolip

Roger999 said:


> Good thing there's a shock absorbing head on, you don't wanna damage the lamp from the "recoil" :nana:. Kind of funny how quite a few of the Rifles in this thread don't have lights designed specifically to be a weaponlight but the nerf guns do lol.


 
AR15s don't really have any recoil.


----------



## Solscud007

yes they do. it might me a little but it is still there. 

actually if the non-shock isolated lights are running LEDs, they should be fine. 

I would be more worried about the batteries bouncing back and forth between the tailcap and lamp spring.

If you look at SF weaponlights. the batteries are pressed up against something solid. Scoutlights dont use springs for the lamps or LED heads. the M9XX series weaponlights have a collar that the batteries are pushed up against.


----------



## n0k1a

Very useful thread since I just picked up an M&P 15T myself. 

This one has the Troy quad rail system, so there are lots of possible configurations. I think I'm torn between a rail mount for a 6P and an X300. How does the X300 beam pattern compare to an M61? How about the useful range?

At least with the 6P option, I could upgrade it incrementally (and start out with an existing light), but the X300 is attractive due to being designed for the purpose, as well as being smaller and lighter.

Any recommendations for a good quick-disconnect mount for a 6P (other than the SF M79, which sounds like its polymer construction may be a bit weak)? Something in all black aluminum would be ideal to match the rest of the hardware. The Vltor SMQ-OCG looks nice...


----------



## Shawn L

I would go with the X300 n0k1a. I was running the X400 on my AR15 and it ran like a champ plus it's smaller than the 6P.


----------



## jgraham15

n0k1a said:


> Any recommendations for a good quick-disconnect mount for a 6P (other than the SF M79, which sounds like its polymer construction may be a bit weak)? Something in all black aluminum would be ideal to match the rest of the hardware. The Vltor SMQ-OCG looks nice...




I would recommend the Gear Sector 6P mount (though it isn't a QD mount)

Review here - http://www.militarymorons.com/weapons/wlights2.html


Or of coarse you can't go wrong with the LaRue Tactical mount

Review here (about halfway down the page) -http://www.militarymorons.com/weapons/wlights.html


----------



## DaisyCutter

Here's mine:









I'm using a Surefire in a VLTOR mount with a Tangodown foregrip.

I looped the extra wire up into the handguard, and wrapped it in aluminum foil outside the heat shield. I've fired a fe qualification courses with it and never had a problem. However, with enough sustained fire it may eventually melt/short the wire.

BTW, it's a STAG lefty AR.


----------



## n0k1a

Shawn L said:


> I would go with the X300 n0k1a. I was running the X400 on my AR15 and it ran like a champ plus it's smaller than the 6P.



How do you like the laser on the X400? I've looked into that one as well (not literally ), but saw some comments about the laser being tricky to adjust.

I've seen the recommendation to get a separate light and laser so that a single failure doesn't take out both functions, but then, SF makes darn reliable hardware...


----------



## DesertGunner

I've got an M111C on a Glock 17, but nothing on my work M4.


----------



## Agile54

*Gear Sector Without Question, Owned LT & Now ....*

As jgraham15 above so accurately stated get the Gear Sector mount from Jason Trusty for either the 6P or X300.

I bought one from Jason for my mini-Scout & am ordering a 2nd after this post. Nothing wrong w/ the LT mount,

have owned 2 but don't have a need for QD + the Gear Sector is just as well made, cheaper & Jason is a stand up fella.


----------



## Shawn L

n0k1a said:


> How do you like the laser on the X400? I've looked into that one as well (not literally ), but saw some comments about the laser being tricky to adjust.
> 
> I've seen the recommendation to get a separate light and laser so that a single failure doesn't take out both functions, but then, SF makes darn reliable hardware...



The X400 is great and the laser is awesome. I'm not worried about failure with any Surefire light I own they have all stood up outstanding.


----------



## Solscud007

DesertGunner said:


> I've got an M111C on a Glock 17, but nothing on my work M4.




I have one of those too. but a bit unwieldly. Do you have a holster for it?


----------



## Solscud007

Ok as I promised. Pictures of real weaponlights on not so real weapons

Top: Nerf Recon (heavily modified with cosmetic airsoft parts) 

Bottom: Nerf Raider modified with airsoft gear.


----------



## freeride21a

That is awesome!!!!



Solscud007 said:


> Ok as I promised. Pictures of real weaponlights on not so real weapons
> 
> Top: Nerf Recon (heavily modified with cosmetic airsoft parts)
> 
> Bottom: Nerf Raider modified with airsoft gear.


----------



## TITANER

freeride21a said:


> That is awesome!!!!


 Yes,very cool.


----------



## Solscud007

TITANER said:


> Yes,very cool.




If you think thatis cool. Here is me goofing with weaponlights.


----------



## Xacto

Solscud007 said:


> Ok as I promised. Pictures of real weaponlights on not so real weapons
> 
> Top: Nerf Recon (heavily modified with cosmetic airsoft parts)
> 
> Bottom: Nerf Raider modified with airsoft gear.


 
Somehow that post must have slipped past me.

Awesome looks! Never thought those NERF guns could be dressed up to look so good!

Thank you very much for taking pictures and posting them.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## UVvis

I like the scout lights in Larue Mounts:





This is one of the Larue 660 offset mounts. I like this one for using brighter lights for varmint killing.





A really good economic alternative is Viking Tactics mount. It's like $20 and adding a Surefire G2 isn't expensive.


----------



## foxtrot824

Solscud007, I love the Nerf set up!


The closest I come to an AR15 for now is my Ruger 10/22 sporting a archangel dress up kit, Magpul VFG and a SF Scout light rocking my triple XP-E R3 build.


----------



## Tack Driver

Surefire/Viking Tactics L4 (basically a YX2C/E2/Z68 weaponlight) in a VTAC offset mount. Wouldn't change a thing about this combo. Light weight, bright, long throw, and bombproof. This thing has been run through some hard use since this pic, and has never skipped a beat.

Now, ask me what is on my shotgun  and/or my AK


----------



## Solscud007

foxtrot824 said:


> Solscud007, I love the Nerf set up!
> 
> 
> The closest I come to an AR15 for now is my Ruger 10/22 sporting a archangel dress up kit, Magpul VFG and a SF Scout light rocking my triple XP-E R3 build.




Thanks

Pics of the whole weapon? I like 10/22. My friend took a cheap airsoft P90 and shelled it around his 10/22. Interesting triple XRE. Must have been a bit of work to machine out the reflector.


----------



## foxtrot824

Solscud007 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Pics of the whole weapon? I like 10/22. My friend took a cheap airsoft P90 and shelled it around his 10/22. Interesting triple XRE. Must have been a bit of work to machine out the reflector.



It was actually an XP-E not XR-E triple. I don't think I could have fit the optics in the e-series head for an XR build. Here is a link to the build
I like the dress up kit but if I were to do it again I would probably buy the Nordic kit or just buy the M&P22 for a better quality kit.


----------



## n0k1a

I was looking at the SF X400, but I actually just got a Streamlight TLR-2S. It has similar specs, seems to be well made, and appears to get very good reviews. It had three things going for it over the X400:

- Available in a local store
- Strobe mode
- $160 cheaper

So far, I really like it. It blows me away that even though it is only rated at 160 lumens, its tighter hotspot is actually even brighter than that of the M61 in my 6PD. It lights distant objects amazingly well through the scope, but it also has decent spill.

Oh, the same store had an inexpensive rail mount for 6P type lights, so I picked up one of those as well.


----------



## AmnestyC3

I am using the SF X300 for now but I would like something with a bit more modularity and brightness while remaining totally rugged without spending the ridiculous sums Surefire wants for what is basically a KL4 with a pressure switch.


----------



## Throwjunkie

Im using a guide gear light and laser system works flawlessly the head can swivel to put the laser very close to the barrel The light is incan and around 180 -200 Lumin nice hotspot and spill so far this unit has performed great on my M4 the laser stays perfectly sighted even when removed and replaced on the weapon here are some pic's






















Joe


----------



## jamesmtl514

Keep in mind I live in Canada. So this is my paintball marker.
Marker - Tippmann x7 with mods
lights.
Surefire M6
Surefire M4 with KT4-CB and SW01 fatty
Surefire C3 with KT1 and Z59
Surefire E2DL with E0-7 pressure switch and M78 picatinny clamp.
Total lumens, 500+350+60+200= 1110


----------



## CLHC




----------



## lightplay22

Just have to say WOW to that paintball gun! It will even give "baked on enamel" finish lol. That is one well lit machine.


----------



## Roger999

jamesmtl514 said:


> Keep in mind I live in Canada. So this is my paintball marker.
> Marker - Tippmann x7 with mods
> lights.
> Surefire M6
> Surefire M4 with KT4-CB and SW01 fatty
> Surefire C3 with KT1 and Z59
> Surefire E2DL with E0-7 pressure switch and M78 picatinny clamp.
> Total lumens, 500+350+60+200= 1110


 For that much weight you'd probably be better off with a Hellfighter lol.


----------



## RonReagan

Using my Surefire 6P with Malkoff M61. Good mix of throw and flood. In an offset mount on my BCM 16".


----------



## EV_007

Nice setups there. I need to update my light setup one of these days.


----------



## Wattnot

I have the Elzetta with the Malkoff M60 and the ZORM mount and LOVE the way it looks and doubt I could beat the way it works! Holding the rifle naturally, a slight forward push with my left hand gives me momentary light. I could not even imagine a better setup! I wish I was as happy with the optics!


----------



## cmacclel

Just sent an X400 back to Surefire the laser / light selector switch went flakey.........man I must have the worst Surefire Luck.....I think almost every one I have owned has needed warranty service.

Mac


----------



## Jeffa

Streamlight M3X with the led upgrade works very well as I also use a headlamp.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

I have a Kel-Tec SU-16c. It wears an Olight M21 with the XM-L LED; sometimes I put my Quark 123 Tactical on it for its smaller size. I love the new Olight M21. It is smaller, brighter, & throws better than my Olight M30 Triton.


----------



## PursuitSS

I'm running a Surefire M600 Scout light with the TNVC TX4 600 lumen head. In addition I am using the Tango Down vertical grip that perfectly holds the Surefire "tape switch" without resorting to rubberbands, Velcro, etc. to mount it.


----------



## madecov

No photo's just now, but I mounted a Klarus XT-10 to my duty carbine and a fenix TK-21 to my back up gun.

I will probably make a few changes to the mounting style's later down the road. So far everything seems to be good. I need to do some extensive live fire testing before I certify any of the lights as "duty ready".


----------



## Put

I'm using a Streamlight TL-2XL on my home defense weapon. Works very well and handles the recoil of a 12ga


----------



## krichbaum

Surefire 6P with Malkoff drop in is on my primary AR15.
Surefire G2X Tactical is on another 'go to' AR15.

I have parts on order to put together a Surefire 3P clone to use on the AR's. The dedicated weaponlights on the market are nice but don't seem worth the money for me. Both of my current Surefires were aquired at really good prices, so I'm very happy with them...especially the 6P. But, I'm looking to go to a single cell lighter weight setup without spending hundreds, so I'm looking forward to building the 3P clone.


----------



## Mark-60

Surefire M5?? I just put a after market turbohead on it so now it's much brighter and an LED. I use this for Practical rifle night matches and such. I have it semi ready for "bump in the night" issues too.


----------



## Illum

I'm torn between a gear sector E series mount and a Vltor mount for an L4. Gear sector certainly looks alot more durable, but we're talking 5.56 in a light duty rifle, so it shouldn't be that bad should it?


----------



## someguy4747

Fun to see all the gun owners come out on CPF! I don't have a pic here at work with a light on my rifle but I thought I'd put up a pic and say which light I run on the rifle. Anyway, I use my Quark Turbo X with a Vtac mount. The setup is ok but I'm looking to upgrade to something more bombproof(my HDS raised my standards). I've been looking at purchasing a Surefire from overready.com, probably a bored 6P but don't have the funds right now. I would also like to upgrade to a Larue light mount on my next night setup.




As for the rifle:
Bravo Company Recce 16" Mid-Length 
BCM Gun Fighter Charging Handle
Troy 11" quad rail
Geiselle SD-E trigger(not pictured) 
Magpul Miad grip
Magpul CTR stock
Magpul Gen2 Mbus
Magpul AFG 2
Aimpoint Comp3
Larue LT150 Mount

Edit: Sorry about the crappy pic quality. I hosted it via tapatalk on the iPad and apparently it uploaded a very small compressed version of the image.


----------



## diverge

Surefire scout with a Danger Close low pro mount.


----------



## SoCalDep

Work Guns:

Several M16 variants modified to semi-only with no weapon light
Several Colt M4-LE with Surefire 6PX Tactical in Elzetta mounts

Personal Gun (I switch things around a lot, but right now):

Streamlight TLR-3. It's compact and puts out enough light for me. I used to run a Surefire G2L but decided I wanted the handheld, so I threw the TLR-3 on the FSB rail until I figure out what to do.


----------



## Solscud007

Now that I have finished building my AR, I'm running my scoutlight vampire.


----------



## run4jc

Elzetta 3 cell host with Malkoff M60 and hi/lo strobe, running on 3 primaries
Why? Great, rugged weapon light, incredible run time (2 cell ran for 130 minutes on high then another 28 hours on low – imagine how long the 3 cell will run). Of course, an Elzetta mount....








​


----------



## tobrien

so what's the most versatile mount yall would recommend?

i don't any rifles yet, but i plan on buying a Sig 556 when I'm out of school sometime. 

i'd like something that's good with 4Sevens Quarks (I know they're not the G5 Maelstroms that are made to be mounted, but if I could find something that will hold a Quark that'd be great) or Armytek Predators, Klarus XT11s, etc.

thoughts? I figured it'd be best to ask in this thread instead of making a new one.


----------



## madecov

tobrien said:


> so what's the most versatile mount yall would recommend?
> 
> i don't any rifles yet, but i plan on buying a Sig 556 when I'm out of school sometime.
> 
> i'd like something that's good with 4Sevens Quarks (I know they're not the G5 Maelstroms that are made to be mounted, but if I could find something that will hold a Quark that'd be great) or Armytek Predators, Klarus XT11s, etc.
> 
> thoughts? I figured it'd be best to ask in this thread instead of making a new one.



I like the IWC (Impact weapon components) gear. I'm not big on offset mounts


----------



## cland72

Here's a question for those of you who have experience with the M60 and M61: if you could choose one to be on your weapon in, say, a 6P, which would you choose? Does the M60 really outthrow the M61 by a significant margin, or do you think the additional flood of the M61 is the better way to go?

I'm currently running an M60 in a stock 6P with an XM-06 tailcap. It is held to the rail with a Larue Tactical inline flashlight mount (LT-707).


----------



## CLBME

+1 as Madecov said. IWC is a great company- small enough for excellent service and to adapt to the market. They make other great and useful products too. I use a PolyTac in IWC's TMC mount. Probably switching out for a SF. The PolyTac is great but is sensitive to the clamp.



madecov said:


> I like the IWC (Impact weapon components) gear. I'm not big on offset mounts


----------



## angelofwar

cland72 said:


> Here's a question for those of you who have experience with the M60 and M61: if you could choose one to be on your weapon in, say, a 6P, which would you choose? Does the M60 really outthrow the M61 by a significant margin, or do you think the additional flood of the M61 is the better way to go?
> 
> I'm currently running an M60 in a stock 6P with an XM-06 tailcap. It is held to the rail with a Larue Tactical inline flashlight mount (LT-707).



The M60 is better for out-doors, where range is needed...it out throws the M61 by a decent amount...the M61 gives you better situational awareness, but if mounted too far far back, may light up your weapon, due to the extra flood.


----------



## SDM44

Using a Surefire G2 w/P61 CREE LED on my AR rifle.

Using a TLR-1s on my AR pistol.


----------



## cland72

angelofwar said:


> The M60 is better for out-doors, where range is needed...it out throws the M61 by a decent amount...the M61 gives you better situational awareness, but if mounted too far far back, may light up your weapon, due to the extra flood.



Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for. Figure I'll throw in the M60 when I'm outdoors hunting (legal to hunt certain game at night in TX), and keep the M61 in it when it is at home.


----------



## Solscud007

I will be having a new weaponlight soon. It will outshine any other weaponlight I have. cant wait to get it. Will post pics when it comes in.


----------



## Solscud007

My new weaponlight arrived. I didnt take a picture of it on my AR-15 but here it is on my KRISS vector and KSG.













Now I need to get a power supply from Mac.


----------



## jamesmtl514

do you find it throws off the balance of your weapon? Makes it a little front heavy perhaps?


----------



## Solscud007

Actually Jamemtl514, the added weight should act to counter muzzle climb haha. I would never use this on my firearms. It is too ridiculous.


----------



## madecov

Nice, whooda thunk Kel-Tec could get into the $900.00+ market

Finally a light that might actually cost more than the gun :nana:


----------



## Solscud007

Haha. Perhaps. But I paid premium for my KSG. Much more than this hellfighter.


----------



## Bone_Enterprise

Beautiful pieces of hardware Solscud007! 
What light is that on your KRISS, my friend has one and has been looking that would fit on his.


----------



## Solscud007

Bone, your friend has a KRISS Vector? Send him over to KRISSTALK.com it is a KRISS forum. Mostly of KRISS vector owners. Im a mod on there.

Anyway The KRISS Vector has a light adapter that is like $30. It is designed around the E1B body. So any SF E1 body will work (except for the early teardrops) you need to remove the pocket clip and a set screw pushes down on that flat part of the body to hold it in place. Also your friend will need to pick up a SF UE07 remote tape switch and tailcap from a Scoutlight. Check marketplace. They pop up quite frequently. There is NO other way to activate that light without the tape switch. I suppose if you had a twisty tailcap you could twist the head to turn it on. But I would not recommend that.

The head is a Tan Mini Scoutlight KX1C head that has been modified. It is 200 lumens and can be powered by anything. 2xAA, li-ion rechargeable, or primary.


----------



## cland72

Just ordered a Malkoff MD10 to put in my M962. I'm looking forward to using this as my long distance night time coyote/hog hunting light.


----------



## hburner

I purchased the super tac from steamlight and have been very happy the setup on my AR, I did however replace the vertical grip with a Magpul MOE foregrip, it is a tad shorter and not quite as heavy


----------



## Sean

Well, there are some great lights here.


----------



## benvr8

Hi guys, maybe you can help me out. I'd like to run an original Surefire G2 Nitrolon on my rail but I need to find a reasonable mount that will both hold up in the long run but also not cost an arm and a leg. 

Anyhow, that's the plan but could use any advice you all can offer. 

What is a good mount that will work?
Will the G2 hold up to the recoil?


----------



## Illum

depends on what you shoot, AR uppers range from .22LR to .50BMG... 
Whether it'll hold up will also depend on the mount though, some suppliers include reuseable locktite to help screws from coming loose under recoil.


----------



## madecov

benvr8 said:


> Hi guys, maybe you can help me out. I'd like to run an original Surefire G2 Nitrolon on my rail but I need to find a reasonable mount that will both hold up in the long run but also not cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Anyhow, that's the plan but could use any advice you all can offer.
> 
> What is a good mount that will work?
> Will the G2 hold up to the recoil?



Elzetta
Impact weapon components
Daniel Defense
larue tactical
Midwest industries


----------



## Solscud007

Dont forget about Viking tactics

http://store.vikingtactics.com/merc...Code=VT01&Product_Code=VTAC-MK4&Category_Code


it has a sleeve for E-series lights. But works great with G2.


----------



## Sean

Nice looking lights


----------



## Czecher

Surefire x300 at the 12:00 position for me.


----------



## Neo9710

madecov said:


> Elzetta
> Impact weapon components
> Daniel Defense
> larue tactical
> Midwest industries



+1 on the Elzetta - that will be my primary weapon light on the Carbine..


----------



## ashwednesday

This is the Solarforce L2M with just one cell. I used the single-mode 0.8 - 4.2v drop in led and a momentary press Surefire 6P clone tailcap I found on ebay. It's in a GG&G 1" flashlight ring, which is actually just a Weaver K12 1" low profile scope ring with a matte grey paint job. 






The single battery keeps the swing weight as light as possible. Both the tailcap and the led are sprung, so it handles the recoil. I like it mounted at the 11:00 if possible, as far forward as possible. This allows me to actuate it with my support hand thumb easily to identify targets, but isn't where I will necessarily be pressing it accidentally too easily. It can be twisted to be locked out like a regular Surefire 6P tailcap. It's momentary press so I can identify and maybe even blind the opposition, but when I let go it stops telling bad guys where I am. 

On a budget, I don't think you can do better.


----------



## ashwednesday

benvr8 said:


> Hi guys, maybe you can help me out. I'd like to run an original Surefire G2 Nitrolon on my rail but I need to find a reasonable mount that will both hold up in the long run but also not cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Anyhow, that's the plan but could use any advice you all can offer.
> 
> What is a good mount that will work?
> Will the G2 hold up to the recoil?


The G2 Nitrolon is an incandescent light rather than an led, so it isn't as long-lasting / shock- resistant. The G2X is sprung at the end rather than direct contact, it might do better.


----------



## bykfixer

ashwednesday said:


> This is the Solarforce L2M with just one cell. I used the single-mode 0.8 - 4.2v drop in led and a momentary press Surefire 6P clone tailcap I found on ebay. It's in a GG&G 1" flashlight ring, which is actually just a Weaver K12 1" low profile scope ring with a matte grey paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The single battery keeps the swing weight as light as possible. Both the tailcap and the led are sprung, so it handles the recoil. I like it mounted at the 11:00 if possible, as far forward as possible. This allows me to actuate it with my support hand thumb easily to identify targets, but isn't where I will necessarily be pressing it accidentally too easily. It can be twisted to be locked out like a regular Surefire 6P tailcap. It's momentary press so I can identify and maybe even blind the opposition, but when I let go it stops telling bad guys where I am.
> 
> On a budget, I don't think you can do better.




Good choice. 
I have an L2M with one cell setup and it is _noticably_ lighter than the other folks' one cell 3P type body. And your choice of tail cap probably doesn't add enough weight to notice, yet adds reliability and versatility....

When I pocket carry the other makers light with surefire parts at both ends I know I'm carrying a flashlight. With an all solarforce set up I forget I'm carrying it.

I opted to keep the solarforce clicky on it for cosmetic reasons as a charcoal like the L2 while the z41 has a slight gloss. But if the L2 gets drafted to duty I have an z41. 

You can save a few more grams (if grams matter) with the round head. And a wee bit less sight blocking without the anti-roll corners. (Unless you prefer the corner as a site aid in that 11 o'clock position). It's like $8 with a lens and bezel.


----------



## CLHC

I had the SF.300 but have since lost it in a vehicle accident. Now I'm looking into the SF.XC1. Will see in the days to come. That's all.


----------



## Inebriated

Old thread is old, but might as well share.

X300U-B at 12:00 on my BCM. I've used an Inforce WML up there, as well as a Sureifre G2XT, and I've been happy with all of them. Prefer the X300 by a considerable margin, though.




ETA - 
The G2X setup;




The WML setup;


----------



## Str8stroke

^ Nice set ups. I see you like some long barrel action. Very nice.


----------



## Inebriated

Str8stroke said:


> ^ Nice set ups. I see you like some long barrel action. Very nice.


Thank ya sir! It's a 16", but believe me, if I weren't opposed to the SBR process, both practically and ideologically, I would be using 12.5" guns. I like an 18"-20", and I _love_ a simple irons-only mid-length 16", but for what I do, a 12.5" would be a perfect balance between handguard space and velocity.


----------



## Grizzman

Since this thread has been resurrected, I'll post a few quick photos of a few of my current setups.


Here's a Surefire KE2-A head on a Viking Tactics L4U body, with Z68. It's in an offset Noveske KeyMod mount.








Here's another Noveske KeyMod mount, but this one houses a Malkoff MD2 with first generation Malkoff MDX22.3 M61T Throw Head.







It's not an AR, but since it's an M4, I guess it can participate. This 6P houses a Malkoff M61N in an AVA Tactical mount. The 6P's a bit too glossy, so I need to hit it, and the above MD2 with some matte paint.







.....and when I really need to light up a space, I can replace the KE2-A with a TorchLAB WASP head.


----------



## Inebriated

Great-looking setups, Grizz!

#KMR4Lyfe


----------



## Grizzman

One thing I miss with KeyMod direct attachment is QD ability. I used to buy LaRue LT606 offset mounts for my DD Lite Rails. I'm actually still running them, on a couple ARs. I can always go KeyMod to 1913 to LT606, but then I lose the low profile of direct KeyMod attachment.

One of these days, I'll pick up an X___Ultra, but do enjoy the flexibility I get from Surefire E and Malkoff MD2 series bodies. Right now, I actually have a Malkoff Hound Dog head on an MD3 on a 20" medium profile barreled 7.62 NATO AR.

I'm waiting on Vinh to get in the Eagletac G25C2 MKIII to take the place of the Malkoff.....which initially had an M61N. I hought it'd be a good storage spot for an extra Hound Dog.

Here's an old pic of it. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Str8stroke

Grizz, you have some nice rigs! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grizzman

Here's a setup from my short lived pressure switch era.













Here's the Viking Tactics/KE2-A set in a LaRue LT606.


----------



## BeastMasterActual

Here's my meager collection: Surefire X300U and M620V


----------



## AustinWolv

X300V on the 11.5" SBR.
X300 on 16".


----------



## medic68wjoe

Surefire 3P with Malkoff M31


----------



## BeastMasterActual

Anyone using a Surefire Scout that's bored out to take 18650's?


----------



## m4a1usr

BeastMasterActual said:


> Anyone using a Surefire Scout that's bored out to take 18650's?



Not sure I would it be too smart to bore out a 20mm diameter body to accept a 18mm cell when the latest and greatest 16650 cells are boasting 2500mah IIRC. But I do see guys boring out E1 bodies for that same purpose.


----------



## BeastMasterActual

m4a1usr said:


> Not sure I would it be too smart to bore out a 20mm diameter body to accept a 18mm cell when the latest and greatest 16650 cells are boasting 2500mah IIRC. But I do see guys boring out E1 bodies for that same purpose.



I understand that the wall of the body can get pretty thin. Only reason why I ask is because I've amassed a pile of 18650's that have 3400mAh capacity and would like to utilize them. [emoji13]


----------



## ashwednesday

BeastMasterActual said:


> Anyone using a Surefire Scout that's bored out to take 18650's?


The reasoning against rechargeables in weapon lights is that repetetive recoil will eventually break the protective circuit on a rechargeable battery. Or something like that. Unless your gun is airsoft, you probably should be using primaries. 

The L2M can house rechargeables. Anything that isn't live fire I can use rechargeables, and for just a hand flashlight, of course. I use one for a bicycle headlight with rechargeables. Attached to the handebar with two silicone bracelets.


----------



## eraursls1984

ashwednesday said:


> The reasoning against rechargeables in weapon lights is that repetetive recoil will eventually break the protective circuit on a rechargeable battery. Or something like that. Unless your gun is airsoft, you probably should be using primaries.


You could use unprotected Li-Ion, no circuit to break. Not sure if there is any other reason not to use Li-Ion in a weapon light.


----------



## cland72

I don't understand why anyone would want to use a rechargeable in their weapon light unless they were doing a weekend class or a multiple day range trip that had lots and lots of low light/no light shooting. Even then, most low/no light classes I've taken had us using our weapon lights pretty sparingly - I would guess we had our lights on for less than an hour total during a 3-4 hour range session. You just don't use that much light unless you're practicing clearing a large building as a team where your light is on almost 100% of the time.

Kestrel attended a night shoot class a while back, maybe he could chime in on how many batteries he depleted.


----------



## BeastMasterActual

cland72 said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to use a rechargeable in their weapon light unless they were doing a weekend class or a multiple day range trip that had lots and lots of low light/no light shooting. Even then, most low/no light classes I've taken had us using our weapon lights pretty sparingly - I would guess we had our lights on for less than an hour total during a 3-4 hour range session. You just don't use that much light unless you're practicing clearing a large building as a team where your light is on almost 100% of the time.
> 
> Kestrel attended a night shoot class a while back, maybe he could chime in on how many batteries he depleted.



The reason why I ask about the 18650 modified lights is that I've accrued basically a lifetime supply. Even if I use them as primaries rather than recharging it's worth looking into rather than continuing to buy CR123's when I get low on that supply. I agree with the minimal use that most weapon lights see but many of my surefires use quick detach mounts and also have IR bulbs for handheld use. When I get around to hog hunting at night I suppose I'll go through batteries fairly often. 

BMA


----------



## Unicorn

Streamlight TLR 1, I also have a couple TLR-1 HLs and one of the older TLR-1 HP. I want to try the newer TLR-1 HP that puts out the 730 lumens.
I also have a Surefire E2E, that I've sort of converted to a Scout light. 200 lumen LED head, and the tailcap and pressure switch. It's mounted on my Tavor.


----------



## Triburst1

Îm using x300 lights on all of my rifles, some with XT07 switches. I've love the compact size and light weight on the far end of a long gun.


----------



## BeastMasterActual

Triburst1 said:


> Îm using x300 lights on all of my rifles, some with XT07 switches. I've love the compact size and light weight on the far end of a long gun.



I'm very pleased with my Surefire X300U as well- I got it on a Black Friday deal for $200 and it's definitely money well spent. I've used Surefires overseas on combat deployments and they've never failed me.


----------



## NH Lumens

Grizzman said:


> One thing I miss with KeyMod direct attachment is QD ability.
> 
> Right now, I actually have a Malkoff Hound Dog head on an MD3 on a 20" medium profile barreled 7.62 NATO AR.
> 
> Here's an old pic of it. Ha Ha Ha




I too subscribe to QD ability. I'm using a MD2 M61T in a Vltor mount and am considering a HD 18650 head. How did the HD head work out for you?


----------



## chaosdsm

Armytek Dobermann Pro with "white" XP-L HI emitter. Set on "Tactical" 2-mode (turbo & strobe) setting for outdoor use.


----------



## Grizzman

I don't think I've actually fired that 7.62 NATO AR with the Hound Dog attached, but I have no doubt that recoil wouldn't cause any problems. I installed it almost as a joke, since it's quite large, but the rifle's hardly lightweight without it. That Hound Dog's been moved to my truck's upper glove box, and the rifle doesn't have a permanently mounted light. I plan to get a Vinh modded pocket thrower for it some time.

I've got one M61HOT and one first generation M61T mounted onto other ARs and they work very well, with a lot less weight than even an 18650 Hound Dog. The only complaint I've got with my neutral 18650 Hound Dog is the lack of tightly regulated output.


----------

